# Nikon Factory in Sendai, D3 / advanced bodies and high end lens factory



## benhasajeep (Mar 11, 2011)

First I have to say I honnestly feel for the people of Japan. I have been watching news on it all day when I could at work.

But many may not know. Nikon's D3 (pro body line) and high end lens lines are / were made in the Sendai facotry. This town was near (off shore) the 8.9 quake, and had nearly 20-30' waves take out major portions of the town (reported by news). The Nikon factory MAY NOT be useable for a long time or even there!!! Now they are reporting the Nuke plant IS leaking radiation (not in same area, but will affect recovery).

Not minimizing the obvious suffering going on over there. This will be a huge impact in the photo industry if indeed this factory is damaged. Even if its fine, the problems with the surrounding town destroyed will have at least some effect on the factory!


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 11, 2011)

2 sites reporting Nikon UK has said no significient damage to Sendai Nikon plant.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 12, 2011)

Before or after the reactor went boom?

I hope the situation doesn't get too much worse. There certainly is potential there.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 12, 2011)

This was before the power plant problem (explosion).  Northeastern Japan is in a world of hurt right now.  Lots of countries are sending supplies and and crews over.  But if something bad happens to these plants.  Thats going to hurt rescue efforts in their areas!


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Mar 14, 2011)

Are high end Nikon cameras only produced in one place?


----------



## ghache (Mar 14, 2011)

Joseph Westrupp said:


> Are high end Nikon cameras only produced in one place?



Japanese quake forces Sony shutdown, may hit Nikon, more | Electronista


----------



## ghache (Mar 14, 2011)

Nikon shuts down Japan quake DSLR factory: Canon update 11.40am news - Amateur Photographer - news, camera reviews, lens reviews, camera equipment guides, photography courses, competitions, photography forums

from this article, it seems like they are all made in the same factory.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 14, 2011)

ghache said:


> Nikon shuts down Japan quake DSLR factory: Canon update 11.40am news - Amateur Photographer - news, camera reviews, lens reviews, camera equipment guides, photography courses, competitions, photography forums
> 
> from this article, it seems like they are all made in the same factory.



D700's and up are made in Sendai.  Sendai is also a major design center.  Plus they make what is listed as "Professional" lenses there.  Not sure what lenses though.


----------

